# Lots of "Dust" or Debris In Aquarium



## Sukhoi (Apr 28, 2011)

I been noticing that in my 35 gallon hex aquarium have been collecting a lot dust/debris in my myrio stems and in the moss. I not sure where it is coming from. I keep my plants trimmed up and clean out the dead leaves on a regular basis and do weekly water changes. I been using a gravel syphon to suck up as much of the "dust" as possible. But I run into the problem of everything being kicked up and free floating in the water column. While the dust/debris have not effected my water parameters, it is a huge eye sore. My myrio stems look like old feather dusters.

My tank only flow comes from a HOB filter. I also have a air stone running and no CO2. I have normal aquarium gravel as a substrate. I was wondering if there is anything else I can do to help rid of the "dust" besides using a gravel syphon and try to sucked up most as best as I can. Any advice or suggestions will be great.

Thanks.


----------



## d3snoopy (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd start by identifying the source of the debris. Do you have something in the vicinity that's producing dust? Did you rinse the gravel off before you put it in the tank?

After that, I think it's just a matter of waiting it out.... water changes, cleaning your filter, etc will improve things with time. Logic dictates that you will drain more of the junk out if you stir everything up before you do your water changes, so it's free floating and comes out with your water.

I'm dealing with the same after changing my substrate to sand without rinsing it off enough before putting it in the tank. It's getting better with time, so I tend to think that the solution is ultimately patience and eliminating the source.


----------



## Sukhoi (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I been dealing this for months. I think when some of the plants become uprooted, it does produced some of the dust. I just changed my filter last night and it help eliminated some of the free floating particles. It just been frustrating because this had been ongoing and when it seems most of the dust is gone, it all comes back out of no where.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you have snails in there? Their poop can accumulate on wide leaves from my experience...


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

WallaceGrover said:


> Do you have snails in there? Their poop can accumulate on wide leaves from my experience...


I second this. I have seen this my tanks before as well.


----------



## Sukhoi (Apr 28, 2011)

WallaceGrover said:


> Do you have snails in there? Their poop can accumulate on wide leaves from my experience...


I had never had snails.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I used to have this same exact problem a while back when i kept _Limnophila sessiliflora_. 
Sounds like you need more flow. Add a powerhead or two and see if that helps.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

You might want to try a test (requires some dexterity): lift your HOB just high enough that the intake is still in the tank and redirect the outflow into a white bucket/plastic container/etc for a minute or so. Let the water in the bucket settle for ~10 mins. If you see 'dust' on the bottom then your filter floss/sponge is maxed out and needs to be cleaned or replaced.

If the water in the bucket is free of 'dust' then your filter is not doing its's job and you need to revisit your flow.

If you do find 'dust' in the bucket, you might be able to tell if it's organic sediment (decaying plant matter, fish waste) or mineral (sand, etc). That should point you to the source. Good luck.


----------



## Sukhoi (Apr 28, 2011)

I was thinking that my tank needed more flow. It is a very tall tank with little flow. 

On a side note, I found a baby diamond tetra swimming around. Completely took me by surprise.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

All fine leaf plants end up being dust mops. You water is never as clean as you think it is. It could be coming from your substrate when things get stirred up. One decaying leaf you missed is enough to do it. Leaves can disintegrate very quickly and turn to dust, as does algae.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

It could also be from your substrate, Any tank that I have Flourite in, no matter how much I rinse it, ends up with a lot of this debris in it.


----------

